
Where Are All the White People in San Francisco Public Schools? - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/where-are-all-the-white-people-in-san-francisco/
======
socrates2016
It was this way when I went to school in SF in the 80s. The rich white kids
would go to the nicer elementary schools or go to private schools. A few would
come back for Lowell High School (magnet high school).

Also this phenomena was well known even back then.

------
fsk
Don't forget the effect of rent control.

If your parents live in a rent controlled apartment, then you're probably
going to a public school.

If your parents can afford to pay market rents, then they probably can also
afford a private school.

------
shanemhansen
Private schools? At least that seems to be the case for the white parents I
know in San Francisco.

I found this stat startling: "The average white San Franciscan makes three
times more money than the average black resident. "

